# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  Volontiranje djece

## Cathy

Da li u Zagrebu postoji mjesto gdje bi četrnaestogodišnje dijete moglo volontirati tokom ljeta?
Sve kaj sam našla je za punoljetne.

----------


## jelena.O

caritas ili ck  na poslovima razvrstavanja?

nisam sigurna ali možda da probaš i po "kulturnim dvoranama" koje imaju organizirane ljetne radionice.

----------


## Cathy

> caritas ili ck na poslovima razvrstavanja?
> 
> nisam sigurna ali možda da probaš i po "kulturnim dvoranama" koje imaju organizirane ljetne radionice.


Hvala, bum se raspitala.

----------


## tangerina

Jesi li se probala raspitati u Volonterskom centru Zagreb?
Oni koordiniraju i međusobno spajaju volontere i one koji volontere trebaju. 
Evo tu: http://www.vcz.hr/

----------


## Cathy

> Jesi li se probala raspitati u Volonterskom centru Zagreb?
> Oni koordiniraju i međusobno spajaju volontere i one koji volontere trebaju. 
> Evo tu: http://www.vcz.hr/


Gledala jesam programe, ali budem zvrcnula u ponedjeljak. :Smile: 
Htjela sam zoo ali oni primaju tek od 18.
Zvala sam i Krila ali se nitko nije javio.

----------


## emily

Azil Dumovec?
na samom rubu Zagreba

----------


## zekana

> Da li u Zagrebu postoji mjesto gdje bi četrnaestogodišnje dijete moglo volontirati tokom ljeta?
> Sve kaj sam našla je za punoljetne.


Nas je mlada teta vodila u starački dom sa sobom kako bismo pričali i uveseljavali stare i nemoćne. Bili smo tinejdžeri, bio je divan osjećaj, ispunjenost i ponos. Možda ima takvo nešto?

----------


## Cathy

> Azil Dumovec?
> na samom rubu Zagreba


Predaleko.
Imamo nešto kod V. Gorice ali tražim nešto bliže centru.

----------


## Cathy

Da sama sebi dam odgovor, ništa do 15. godine jer zakon o volonterstvu ne dopušta djeci mlađoj od toga. :Sad:

----------


## jelena.O

ne znam kolko bi se uklopio u ovak nešto http://www.svetabarbarazagreb.com/in...ave&Itemid=490

----------


## Cathy

> ne znam kolko bi se uklopio u ovak nešto http://www.svetabarbarazagreb.com/in...ave&Itemid=490


Hvala, ali čini mi se da je to više za studentsku populaciju.

Inače, izgleda da smo našli nešto na istočnom dijelu grada.
Vidjeli bumo kako bu hodalo. :Smile:

----------


## Cathy

I da, hvala *STORMI* na ideji.

----------


## jelena.O

sad nisam ziher pretežno će ići srednjoškolci ( ide jedan moj nećak) i možda pokoji studoš ( više ko animator)

a kaj je *storma* rekla potiho?

----------


## Cathy

> sad nisam ziher pretežno će ići srednjoškolci ( ide jedan moj nećak) i možda pokoji studoš ( više ko animator)
> 
> a kaj je *storma* rekla potiho?


Moja je 7 razred.
Da je naša župa i da znam svećenika onda bi razmislila.
Samo me podsjetila kaj mi je u kvartu. :Smile:

----------

